# 5-string PJ Bass pickup recommendation



## mtillem (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade my bass pickups but not sure what to get. I play metalcore with some throw back to classic Metallica and my bass is a 5-string with PJ style pickups. I've looked at Seymour Duncan and EMG and unless I'm missing something can only find one set that fits from those two companies (the EMG P5J set). What do you recommend?


----------



## Beta (Jan 21, 2010)

If you need a P pickup with different length sides you have few options. Nordstrand makes one, but it won't come with a cover. You can probably find the one Fender puts in their P5s, but that, and the Nordstrand, may be too "vintage tone" for you. Duncan/Basslines makes a P5 that's only available through Mike Lull, but it's $175, and "vintage" tone. Wilkinson also makes one, but it seems kind of cheap.

The EMGs may be your safest bet.

I had the same dilemma with a Yamaha Attitude 5 I have, and I ended up getting it routed for two soapbar pickups (the bridge pickup was that ridiculous proprietary shape Yamaha uses on their single coil bass pickups) and I had some Nordstrand Big Splits put in. I found out the hard way that I don't like the way a pickup with single coil, jazz style tone sounds in the neck position.


----------



## mtillem (Jan 21, 2010)

Beta, how hard was it to re-route the pickup spaces?


----------



## Beta (Jan 22, 2010)

I didn't do it myself, but I don't think it was difficult. The neck route didn't have to be perfect because it's concealed by a pickguard, and the bridge route was really more just widening the ends of the existing route to match the middle.

I woudn't do it myself unless I was already good at this sort of thing and had the proper apparatus, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 12, 2010)

What sort of bass is it?

I've heard amazing reviews about the new EMG P/J-X pickups. You'll see me saying this a lot in bass threads, but chuck an Aguilar preamp in there with those pickups and you'll be in love.


----------



## Beta (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't think EMG makes an X series version of the P5J set.


----------



## Nats (Feb 14, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> What sort of bass is it?
> 
> I've heard amazing reviews about the new EMG P/J-X pickups. You'll see me saying this a lot in bass threads, but chuck an Aguilar preamp in there with those pickups and you'll be in love.



i agree on the aguilar. i just had an OBP-2 installed in my warwick thumb BO. sounds godly


----------



## mtillem (Feb 17, 2010)

If I reroute my bass, which is what it's looking like I'll need to do, what soapbars do you recommend for metal? I see EMG has a couple, Seymour Duncan has a new Blackout pickup for the bass or something else. I have a set of Blackouts in my guitar and love them but wanted to get your input since I haven't heard any of these bass pickups.


----------

